# what is the smallist bullet for a 308?



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i have a friend that reloads and i was wondering how small you can get a 30. cal. bullet? i need it for varmits. i fond out that a 150 grain bullet messes up a g hog pretty good. lol your help would be apriciated.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My old Speer book lists a 100 gr. half jacket. Fragile bullet as I remember, and poor accuracy past 100 yards. They also make a 110 varminter. It looks like a small 357 pistol bullet, exposed lead and a large hollow point. If you are worried about the 150 damaging pelts wait until you see what this puppy will do. You can get spire points also in 110 gr. and a reduced load of SR4759 will get you down to 2000 fps with a .308 Winchester. If you want to shoot a 30 cal the best you can do is a 150 gr full metal with a reduced load, 19 to 23 gr of SR 4759 gives 1654 to 1988 fps. This is an old manual, you will have to check and see if SR4759 is still available. The lowest load I could find for a standard load is 46 gr of IMR4350 which gives 2380 fps. These are all for .308 winchester loads.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*I have used Hornady's 90 grain XTP bullets with a reduced load of IMR-4227 in my 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved with good results. I was looking for a slow moving varmint bullet load and I found it.

Hornady XTP Bullets 30 Caliber (308 Diameter) 90 Grain Jacketed Hollow Point Box of 100

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=729749*


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you reload you can use the salbots and go all the way down to the 40gr bullets in 224 diameter. This would be just like the accelorator rounds sold by remington. Boy, 40gr up to 250gr that is a wide swath of bullet offerings.


----------

